# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  من قصص القرآن الكريم - قصة الملكة بلقيس

## سمير عبد الخالق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربّ اشرح لي صدري ويسّر لي أمري 

قصة الملكة بلقيس (ملكة سبأ باليمن) 

وردت هذه القصة الكريمة في الايات 21- 43 
النبي سليمان بن داوود عليهما الصلاة والسلام وهبه الله عزوجل الحكمة والملك الى جانب النبوة, وسخر الله تبارك وتعالى له كل من الانس والجن والريح والحيوان لخدمته, وعلمّهُ لغة الطيور أيضا. 
ولقد أدرك سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام أنّ كل هذا الملك الواسع العريض ما هو الا ابتلاء واختبار من الله تبارك وتعالى أيشكر أم يكفر, وهذا ما عبّر عنه القرآن الكريم على لسان سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام: هذا مِنْ فضلُ ربي ليبلوَني أأشكرُ أم أكفر 
ذات يوم وسليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام وهو يسير بجنوده في السهول المحاذية للجبال حتى أدى على وادٍ من النمل, فقالت نملة لجمع من النمل: يا أيها النمل ادخلوا مساكنكم واختبئوا في جوف الارض حتى لا تدوسكم أقدام سليمان وجنوده, وما أن سمعها سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام, حتى تبسم ضاحكا من قولها , وبكل تواضع الشاكرين الحامدين قال قوله تعالى: ربّ أوزعني أنْ أشكرً نعمتكَ التي أنعمتَ عليّ وعلى والديَّ وأنْ اعملَ صالحاً ترضاهُ وأدخلني برحمتكَ في عبادكَ الصالحين 
ثمّ ما لبث عليه الصلاة والسلام أن تفقد الطير, وعندما لم يجد الهدهد بينها سأل أحد جنوده عنه :لماذا تخلف الهدهد من غير أن أعرف, وأخذ يتوعد الهدهد فقال: ان لم يُبيِّنَ لي عذره عن غيابه لأعذبنه أو لأذبحنه, وهذا ما عبّر عنه القرآن الكريم بقوله تعالى: فقال ماليَ لا أرى الهدهدَ أم كان من الغائبين * لأُعذِبَنَّهُ عذاباً شديداً لأو لأذبَحَنَّهُ , أوْ ليأتيَنِّي بسلطان مبين 
وما انتهى سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام من تهديده ووعيده للهدهد حتى حطّ الهدهد بين يديّ سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام معانا له الولاء والطاعة, مبيناً له سبب غيابه بكل ذلَ واعتذار وانكسار, وكأنّ لسان حاله يقول: سيدي! لقد طفتُ في اللآفاق, ورفرفت بجناحيَّ فوق كلِّ بعيد فوق الأمصار, وعلمت أمراً تجهلَهُ وهو يهمكَ, وجدت أنّ هناك في سبأ في اليمن أمراً عجيباً, امرأةً تحكمُ البلاد والعباد, وتسيطر على مقدراتالأمور من الغنى والسلطان والنفوذ والجمال, وأما آية الآيات سيدي, فهو عرشها الذي تجلس عليه, لم أرى في الدنيا ملكاً له مثل عرشها, كله فخامةً وروعةً وجمالاً وأُبّهةً, والعجب العجيب من أم هذه الملكة ومن تحكمهم يا سيدي, أنهم يعبدون الشيطان, يعبدون الشمس من دون الله الملك المستحق وحده عزوجل للعبادة. 
وهذا ما عبّر عنه القرآن الكريم بقوله تعالى: 
اني وجدتُ امرأةً تملِكُهُمْ وأُتيتْ من كل شيء ولها عرشٌ عظيم , وجدتها وقومها يسجدون للشمس من دون الله وزيّنَ لهم الشيطان اعمالهُمْ فصدُّوا عن السبيل فهم لايهتدون 
وما أن أنهى الهدهد كلامه حتى قبل سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام اعتذاره مبررا سببا غيابه وقال له: لن أقبل عذرك حتى أتأكد مما تقول, ثم كتب سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام رسالة الى ملكة سبأ, وكلف الهدهد بحملها وقال له: أوصلها اليها دون أن تشعر بك أو تراك أو يراك أحد من جنودها, وتوارى عن الانظار وانظر من بعيد ماذا يحدث من أمرهم, وهذا ما عبّر عنه القرآن الكريم بقوله تعالى: 
قال سننظرُ أصدقتَ أمْ كنتَ من الكاذبين * اذهب بكتاب هذا فألقِهِ اليهم ثم تولَّ عنهم فانظر ماذا يرجعون 
حمل الهدهد الرسالة وطار بها محلقاً في الآفاق يقطع المسافة ما بين بيت المقدس بفلسطين وما بين سبأ باليمن, وأخذ يسابق الريح والسحاب, ثمّ حطّ عند نافذة مخدع الملكة, وتفقد الغرفة من الداخل وعندما لم يرى أحداً ألقى بالكتاب فوق السرير, ثم عاد الى مكانه الى النافذة يواري نفسه خلف ستائرها ليرقب ماذا سيحدث تماما كما أمره سيده عليه الصلاة والسلام. 
وما أن اوت الملكة الى مخدعها وقد استعدت الى النوم حتى فوجئت بلفافة مطروحة على سريرها, وما أن فتحتها حتى قرأت ما فيها, وما كادت تأتِ على آخر جملة منها حتى تغيّرت معالم وجهها, وأخذت تتلفت يمنة ويسرة علها تجد اجابة لسؤالها: كيف وصلت الرسالة الى سريرها, وما أن لبثت أن هدأت ونامت وهي تكرر قراءة قوله تعالى: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم. 
ومع انبلاج ضوء الصباح حتى أوعزت الى كبرى وصيفاتها تملي عليها الأمر بأن تستدعي جميع أعضاء مجلس الحكم والشورى لعقد جلسة طائة في منهى الأهمية, وما أن اجتمع الجمع حتى جلست على عرشها ثم قصّت عليهم قصة الرسالة التي وجدتها على سريرها, ولأنذ الملكة تعلم قوة سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام ونفوذه وسلطانه , وانه جادٌّ بتحذيره وانذاره, فقد جمعت مستشاريها لاتخاذ موقف موحد فيما بينهم, فقالت لهم: يا أيها الملأ! اني أعلم وبحكم خبرتي وتجربتي أنّ الملوك اذا دخلوا قرية أفسدوها , وانا لا اريد لبلدي أن يتعرض لمحنة قاسية على أيدي سليمان وجنوده, واني سأرسل له هدية من خلالها أختبر حقيقة نواياه, فوافقوها رأيها ومعالجتها للأمر, ثم جمعت ما قلّ حمله وارتفع ثمنه من الجواهر واللآليء وكل شيء نفيس, وبعثت بها الى سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام, وهذا ما عبّر عنه القرآن الكريم بقوله تعالى: 
قالت يا أيها الملأ اني أُلقيَ اليَّ كتابٌ كريم * انه من سليمان وانه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * ألّا تعلوا عليَّ وأْتوني مسلمين * قالت يا أيها الملأ أفتوني في أمري ما كنتُ قاطعةً أمراً حتى تشهدون * قالوا نحنُ أولوا قوةٍ وأولوا بأسٍ شديد والأمرُ اليكِ فانظري ماذا تأمرين * قالت انّ الملوك اذا دخلوا قريةً أفسدوها وجعلوا أعزّةَ أهلها أذلّةً, وكذلك يفعلون * واني مرسلةٌ اليهم بهديّةٍ فناظرةٌ بمَ يرجِعُ المرسلين 
تُرى ماذا سيكون وقْعُ الهدية على نفس سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام فيما لو كان ملكا من ملوك الدنيا الطامعين في الحكم والسلطان والسيطرة والنفوذ والجاه؟ مؤكد أنه سيفرح بهدية الملكة وسيغضُّ الطرف عنها ويطوي الأمر وكأنه لم يكن, لكننا هنا مع نبي من أنبياء الله عزوجل, المترقي فوق ماديات الحياة والبشر, نبيٌّ سما فوق الذهب والفضة والجواهر وكل ما في الدنيا من نفيس. 
وما أن بلغ رسل الملكة بيت المقدس حاملين هداياهم , دخلوا على سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام فرحين مزهوين بها , وما أن قدموها اليه حتى قال عليه الصلاة والسلام لهم قوله تعالى: 
أتمدوننِ بمالٍ فما آتانِ اللهُ خير ٌ مما آتاكم, بل أنتم بهديتكم تفرحون * ارجعْ اليهم فنأتينهم بجنودٍ لا قِبَلَ لهم بها ولنُخرِجَنَّهُم  ْ منها أذلةً وهم صاغرون 
ثم قال عليه الصلاة والسلام قوله تعالى: قال يا أيها الملأ أيُّكمْ يأتيني بعرشها قبل أنْ يأْتوني مسلمين * قال عفريتٌ من الجنِّ أنا آتيكَ به, قبلَ أنْ تقومَ من مقامكَ, واني عليه لقويٌّ أمين * 
لكنّ سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام يريد سرعةً أكبر من سرعة العفريت, وما أن أشاحً بوجهه عن العفريت حتى قام آخر عنده علم أوسع من علم العفريت وقال أنا أتيك به قبل أن ترمش عيونك, وما أن رىه سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام أمامه حتى شكر الله عزوجل بكل ضراعة وايمان وخشوع على هذا الفضل الكبير الذي تفضّلَ به الله عزوجل عليه وأنعم عليه به, وهذا ما عبّر عنه القرآن الكريم بقوله تعالى: 
قال الذي عندهُ , علمً من الكتابِ أنا آتيكَ بهِو قبلَ أنْ يرتدَّ اليكَ طَرْفُكَ , فلما رآهُ مستقراً عندهُ, قال هذا من فضل ربي ليبلونيّ أأشكرُ أمْ أكفرُ, ومنْ شكرَ فانما يشكرُ لنفسه, ومن كفرَ فانّ ربي غنيٌّ كريم. 
في هذه الأثناء وبعد أن ردّ سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام هدية الملكة , كانت قد هيأت نفسها وجمعت كبراء حاشيتها, وغادرت مملكتها متوجهة الى بيت المقدس في موكب ملكي مهيب, رغبةً منها في السلم قبل أن ينفذ سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام تهديده وتحذيره وانذاره لها ولشعبها, وما أن دخلت بيت المقدس معلنة ولاءها دون أن تدري ماذا حلّ بعرشها وأنه قد سبقها بالصول الى بيت المقدس بقدرة من أمره بين الكاف والنون, بقدرة عزيز مقتدر سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون. 
وما أن علم سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام بقدومها وأنها باتت على مشارف بيت المقدس حتى أمر جنوده باستقدام عرشها, وما أن دخلت على سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام في مجلسه حتى قوبلت بالترحاب على عادة الملوك, وما أن استقر بها الجلوس حتى عرض عليها عرشها, فنظرت ناحية العرش نظرة استغراب وقالت: كأنه هو, ولاو أنها آمنت بالله العظيم لعلمت بأنّ قدرة الله تعالى لاحدّ لها ولكنه الجهل الذي يسيطر على أهل الكفر, وهذا ما عبّر عنه القرآن الكريم بقوله تعالى: 
قال نكِّروا لها عرشها ننظرُ أتهتدي أم تكونُ من الذين لا يهتدون * فلما جاءتْ قيلَ أهكذا عرشُكِ, قالت كأنه هو 
وحُقَّ لسليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام أن يقول قول الله عزوجل: 
وأُتينا العلمً منْ قبلها وكنا مسلمين * وصدّها ما كانتْ تعبُدُ من دون الله , انها كانت من قومٍ كافرين  
ثمّ قام سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام من مجلسه, وتبعته الملكة والحاضرون, واتجه الموكب الى قاعات القصر الداخلية الى وصلوا الصرحِ, وكان مكاناً فسيحاً رحباً, تحيط به الأروقة ذات الأعمدة, وقد آثر عليه الصلاة والسلام للملكة أن تتقدمه لحكمة الهية, وما أن وضعت قدمها على بلاط الصرح حتى كشفت عن ساقيها ؟ لماذا؟ لأنها حين رأت انعكاس مقدمة الموكب والأعمدة على أرض الصرح ظنّت أنّ الأرض مبتلة بالماء كلجة مائية رائقة صافية, وعندما أدرك سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام اعتقادها تبسم من فعلها وأخبرها بأنّ لا ماء في الصرح كما يُخيّلُ اليك , وانما أرضه مبلطة بالبللور الشفاف, هنا وأمام هذا المنظر البديع والذي هو من صنع البديع طأطات الملكة رأسها أمام كل هذا الملك والعلم الذي وهبه الله عزوجل لنبيه سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام , وامام هذه القوة العظيمة التي منحت لسليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام لم تتوانى عن اقرارها بذنبها , واستغفرت الله تعالى وأسلمت لله ربّ العالمين, وهذا ما عبّر عنه القرآن الكريم بقوله تبارك وتعالى: 
قيلَ لها ادخلي الصرح, فلما رأتْهُ لُجَّةً وكشفَتْ عن ساقيها, قالت انه صرْحٌ مُمَّرَّدٌ من قواريرَ, قالت ربّ اني ظلمتُ نفسي وأسلمتُ مع سليمان للهِ ربّ العالمين 
وياليت نساء اليوم يحذون حذو هذه الملكة ويسلمن لله ربّ العالمين بكل جوارحهنّ , ويرتدين الحجاب ويلتزمن شرع الله عسى الله أن يرحمهنّ برحمته التي وسعت كل شيء. 
وسيظل هذا المشهد من مشاهد معركة الايمان والكفر عبرة لكل من هم ظالمي أنفسهم, عسىاهم أن يتبيّنوا وينحققوا بأن النصر في النهاية للمؤمنيبن الذين أسلموا لله ربّ العالمين بقلوبهم قبل ألسنتهم, تحقيقا لقوله تبارك وتعالى في سورة الحج 40- 41: 
ولينصُرَنَّ اللهُ مَنْ ينصُرُهُ, انّ اللهَ لقويٌّ عزيزٌ * الذين لنْ مكّناهُم في الأرضِ اقاموا الصلاةَ وآتوُا الزكاة وأمروا بالمعروف ونهوْا عن المنكر , وللهِ عاقبةُ الأمورِ. 
عسى الله أن يرحمنا برحمته التي وسعت كلّ شيء, وأكثر أقوال العلم أنّ رحمة الله عزّوجل في الدنيا هي لجميع خلقه مؤمنهم وكافرهم ومنافقهم, بينما  رحمته عزوجل في الآخرة لا ينالها  الا : كلُّ تقيِّ, نقيٍّ, صالحٍ, مؤمنٌ بآيات الله تعالى , ومتبّعٌ لسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم, بكل ما جاء به القرآن الكريم من أوامرٍ ونواهٍ, وأن يكون من الذين يؤدون حق الله تعالى في ماله ان كان ذو مال , كما في قوله تعالى في سورة الاعراف 156 - 157: 
وَرَحۡمَتِى وَسِعَتۡ كُلَّ شَىۡءٍ۬*ۚ فَسَأَكۡتُبُ?َا لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ وَيُؤۡتُونَ ٱلزَّڪَوٰةَ وَٱلَّذِينَ هُم بِـَٔايَـٰتِنَا يُؤۡمِنُونَ* ٱلَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ ٱلرَّسُولَ ٱلنَّبِىَّ ٱلۡأُمِّىَّ ٱلَّذِى يَجِدُونَهُ ۥ مَكۡتُوبًا عِندَهُمۡ فِى ٱلتَّوۡرَٮٰةِ وَٱلۡإِنجِيلِ يَأۡمُرُهُم بِٱلۡمَعۡرُوفِ وَيَنۡ?َٮٰهُمۡ عَنِ ٱلۡمُنڪَرِوَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ ٱلطَّيِّبَـٰت   وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيۡهِمُ ٱلۡخَبَـٰٓٮِٕثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنۡهُمۡ إِصۡرَهُمۡ وَٱلۡأَغۡلَـٰلَ ٱلَّتِى كَانَتۡ عَلَيۡهِمۡ*ۚ فَٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ بِهِۦ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَٱتَّبَعُواْ ٱلنُّورَ ٱلَّذِىٓ أُنزِلَ مَعَهُ ۥۤ*ۙ أُوْلَـٰٓٮِٕكَ هُمُ ٱلۡمُفۡلِحُونَ 
وبقوله الله تبارك وتعالى الكريم يكون مسك الختام 
سبحان ربك ربّ العزّةِ عمّا يصفون * وسلامٌ على المرسلين * والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## ابراهيم محمود الرفاعي

في أخطاء إملائية
وؤدت حبذا
لو تصحح
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------

